# Cockerel or pullet?



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

My vote is pullet from what I can see, but I ma only going by the comb and lack of coloring.


----------



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

What about these 2


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

How old? I'm thinking pullet.


----------

